# Halloween Candy Deathmatch 1



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

That's right... it's the time of year when you hope for the better candy when going trick or treating (well, at least I did). So in the spirit of free junk food, I present "Halloween Candy Deathmatch"

Here's our first match up...

*Candy Corn*









VS.

*Bit-O-Honey*


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Would you believe I never ate candy corn or bit-o-honey. I don't even think I ever saw them in store here.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I don't recall bit-o-honey before. Here's another one.. both losers in most people's opinions. But I actually liked them.

Goodies vs. Halloween Taffy


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

No contest here Bit-O-Honey!!! I hate Candy Corn, just had a mini bit o honey the other day, and my son finished my last one!
BTWCool options  I CAN'T WAIT _to try them all![_


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Candy corn, hands down!


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Bit-O-Honey!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I really can't believe that many people care about Bit-O-Honey... it always did a number on my dentalword


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Definitely Bit o Honey. Didn't think they even made that anymore. I was the kid that didn't mind trading my candy corn with the kid who wanted to get rid of his bit o honey. But I'll eat the candy corn, too, granted bubble gum would be the last thing to disappear.

Remember the strange commercials with the freaky looking guy in the bee costume? It was completely pitch black in the background. Despite nightmares, I stil ate the candy.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I prefer the feeling of having my teeth pulled from my skull rather than the almost stealthy damage inflicted by KandyKorn. Truth be told, I'm not sure I have ever just _walked by_ a bowl of either one


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

sticking the candy corn on my eye teeth to look like Dracula always preceeded my indulgence of bit-o-honey and tootsi rolls.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Since you mention dracula teeth, what ever happened to wax teeth? They were great!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

*wax teeth rule!!* :bounce:

candy corn over bit o' honey.

circus peanuts anyone???:lol:

there is a recipe with orange jello and melted circus peanuts on the back of the jumbo size bag. yikes!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Get yer wax teeth here: Home Town Favorites

I like Bit-o-honey better than candy corn but must eat a little candy corn every autumn.

Anyone up for Sugar Free Jelly Bellies? :smiles:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

....like the owl for tootsie pops, "how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center?". It's like, "how many bit-o-honey does it take to get me to the dentist?" "uh, 1, a 2, yes 2 bit-o-honey bars and she goes to the dentist".

Definately Bit-o-honey...unless there's mary janes around


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Wow, the new layout is beautiful! For me, at this time of year it's candy corn. I love Bit O Honey and circus peanuts, but haven't had either one in years:lips:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I never heard about Bit-O-Honey nor Candy Corn.

I will therefore stick with Momoreg's *wax teeth* !! :lips:


----------

